# My first knife on my own grinder



## Emskold (Aug 25, 2017)

So i found this place where i can make my own knives, and the first knife that i will make in my own shop will be for my brother. He wants a good veggie cutter with a straight and not to long edge. So thats why i will try to make a "santoku" type of knife for him.

The steel will be in Aeb-l, 16,5cm long and 5cm at the heel. As you will see it will look abit odd with such a short edge and high heel, but maybe it will be a superb cutter


----------



## StonedEdge (Aug 25, 2017)

I thank, therefore I am


----------



## Emskold (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Emskold (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Lawman (Aug 25, 2017)

That looks really good
I love the curve


----------



## Emskold (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks! I thanks i have to remake the edge though, its to flat. Ill see how this turns out, it will however be a good learning opportunity.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 26, 2017)

Interesting profile. Like your avatar too :thumbsup:


----------



## Emskold (Aug 26, 2017)

Hehe thanks


----------



## merlijny2k (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks more funayuki than santoku to me. Wide bevel?


----------



## Emskold (Aug 30, 2017)

True that it looks more like a funyaki! its just a early stege on its grind so thats why it looks lite a wide bevel, it hasnt been heattreathed yet


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 30, 2017)

It looks nice so far! I think 165 x 50 mm is probably more common in American knives than Japanese knives. Did you test the edge contact to the cutting board and feel that it was too flat as pictured?

Looking forward to more WIP pics! :doublethumbsup:


----------

